# Kong fillings?



## Lizz1155 (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm surprised there's not a Sticky on this (unless I've missed it?) - but I'm running out of ideas to use for kong fillings. Ted doesn't like eating fruit or veg, so his fillings so far have been kibble +/- peanut butter, chicken, frozen chicken, frozen yoghurt, ham sandwich paste (he didn't like it), frozen primula and frozen corned beef. Any suggestions?


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

I sometimes beat an egg and pour it in no kibble filled kong, kong is held upright in a mug, then microwave it in short bursts....because it has a tendency to explode hhaha....until it has set. But my dog LOVES it....keeps him quiet for hours! Plus sardine paste is good mixed with things


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2013)

I put in whatever I can find in my house! Creates some truly odd flavours I'm sure, but Kenz doesn't mind. I tend to use lots of fruit and vege though.

Some things I use you haven't tried: a small amount of marmite, cheese (melted or little chunks), sardines, any meat I happen to have, wet dog food, honey.

Have you tried banana with Ted? It's one of McKenzie's all-time favourite foods


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

I know you said Ted doesn't like fruit or veg but have you tried mash banana frozen, with a little peanut butter or manuka honey?

Out of 4 dogs only 1 will eat banana when it has just been peeled. The others will not, am not sure if it is the texture.

When frozen, as I said 3 out of 4 dogs will happily eat it as a Kong filler. Any remainder I have left this goes into ice cube trays, and they all eat it that way.

I might just have weird dogs, and the fussiest will only eat fish wet dog food such as nature diet in her Kong. But she is allowed to be slightly fussy at 16 years old

The Kong website has a list of fillers for kongs.


----------



## Lizz1155 (Jun 16, 2013)

I'll give banana another go  It would be really convenient if he decided that he liked them  He has tried it mashed in a kong before (can't remember if I added honey or not), but he was fairly disinterested. But that was when he was about 4 months old, and I think his tastes may have changed since then.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Its definitely worth a try.

Apparently if you freeze a banana on its own, for us humans it tastes like ice cream but I haven't tried it myself.

You could try ice cubes first, see if they go down well before stuffing a Kong because a melted banana mash Kong can leave a bit of mess.

You could also get so excited about the Kong like its the most amazing thing in the world. This might really get the gorgeous Ted's interest too.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Cottage cheese?
Cheesy kongs are Frodo's favourites 

The other two like tuna, sweet potato, mince and smooshed up prawns (not all together lol)


----------



## catpud (Nov 9, 2013)

Yesterday Shadow had ham, scrambled egg (but just egg really) and we blocked the end with melted cheese then froze and waited for it to all solidify, he had it as a treat when visitors arrived. 

It sounds a bit like I breakfast I wouldn't mind myself, I swear he gets fed better than the humans 

I have a mince one stored in the freezer this evening, which is basically a few hard treats at the bottom, then filled with mince and frozen


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Jacks just had one with cubes of cheese and chopped up prawn.

Didn't last long enough though - needs to be more squashed in.


----------



## donna160 (Nov 1, 2013)

Poppy loves pilchards,mackerels and such..it stinks the place to high heaven  mixed with a little kibble or treats she cant get enough of the stuff!


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Tango has a mini one for short spells on her own with little treats such as F4D training stars, grated cheese and chicken paste. If I'm out in the afternoon she has 1/2 a pouch JWB wet in one and the rest when I get home. I tried her with a dental one yesterday with chicken paste smeared in the grooves , a great success !
Must try her with a banana one, she adores it.


----------



## Renata (Mar 18, 2013)

lullabydream said:


> I know you said Ted doesn't like fruit or veg but have you tried mash banana frozen, with a little peanut butter or manuka honey?
> 
> Out of 4 dogs only 1 will eat banana when it has just been peeled. The others will not, am not sure if it is the texture.
> 
> ...


I read somewhere (cannot remember where it was) that dogs cannot digest bananas and raw potatoes.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Recipes - KONG

There are some good ideas and a lot more recipes on the link below too.

Kong Stuffing Ideas - Kong Recipes - Kong Dog Toy - Kong Stuffing


----------



## max2001 (Mar 23, 2013)

thanks some good ideas in this post

heres what i can think of

sardines in tom sauce
cottage cheese
lauphing cow cheese
various sandwich pastes; salmon, chicken etc but do check for any onion powder first
mince of any kind
eggs
baby food but again check for onion or garlic poweder
tuna
baked beans but the low/no salt and sugar ones
cream cheese but the plain kind
yogurt flavoured or plain but if flavoured be sure to check if they are using xylitol as a sweeteing agent as thats poison to dogs
liver cake all squashed up
shredded veggies

cant think of anything else but will add some more if i do


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

I use a lot of bananas and mince. I also chuck in leftovers, stew, vegetable soup etc. I always freeze them.


----------



## kanhulk13 (Feb 12, 2011)

Frozen chicken necks. **NOT COOKED**

You jam them into the Kong and push down. Keeps my malamute busy for hours and actually helps his 'poop' / sensitive digestive system.

You can get them from the butcher and/or supermarket as they are great for making soups.

Very cheap. Very healthy. Full of calcium!


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

Mine are raw fed so I usually just use wet pouches for mine because that is a treat for them  I will also use primula cheese and ham, fish, or whatever else random I can find...


----------



## zedder (Aug 21, 2013)

I break up fish skin cubes and pack it in with nature diet seems to do the trick.


----------

